# KFBK (Sacramento, CA) war memo leaked



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Sacramento Bee:

*Media Savvy: KFBK war memo leaked*

Ken Kohl knew something was wrong as soon as he heard the first voicemail message last week.
It was from the general manager of a Chico radio station, calling to congratulate Kohl on "a great memo."

The problem: Kohl, the operations manager at the Sacramento news-and-information stations KFBK (1530 AM) and Talk 650 (KSTE AM), hadn't sent any memo to Chico.

Nor, for that matter, had he sent a memo to the rest of the people throughout the broadcast industry and elsewhere who had nonetheless read the four-page document in which Kohl lays out KFBK and KSTE's plans for coverage of a war with Iraq.

Full Article Here

Copy Of The Leaked Memo


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Excellent memo! Makes me want to listen to KFBK for coverage. I can pick it up very well down here at night and even have a button set for it on my radio.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Other than being somewhat lengthy (off the top of his head stuff), it's a good memo to establish 'the war' as top story & tell staff what to expect and what to do. 

It's their job. It's the back story.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh, computer security... the one thing everyone overlooks, and the "hacker" is always blamed for. Computer and email security right now is a joke, even (and in many ways especially) in the Fortune 500. Also that internalmemos site is on very shaky ground, as the "memo" is company property. Hmmm... looks like Clear Channel could use a few computer security experts and/or send a bunch of their IT staff to SANS Training. (www.sans.org).

As for what is said, I'm guessing people think it's BAD, whic it isn't. Sounds like a fairly well put togther Radio Exec answering all questions before they need to be asked. Yes it sounds weird, but Radio is a very tough business. They are in it to make money, and when it's news, well, you can't always report good news.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinkertonfloyd _
> *Oh, computer security... the one thing everyone overlooks, and the "hacker" is always blamed for. *


Oh, windows....the one thing everyone overlooks until it's broken for a B&E and then the burglar is always blamed for.

See ya
Tony


----------

